# are you getting paid?



## treeman82 (Aug 1, 2010)

With the economy in the shape it's been in for the last couple of years, I was wondering how everybody is making out with getting paid. I'm not talking about getting jobs and being busy, but actually getting paid at the end of the jobs you do.

Last year I was able to get through with only losing money from 1 job, and it was my choice... single mother allegedly lost her job in the winter, so I reduced the bill by $200 or 50%. So far this year it's been pretty good, knock on wood.


----------



## tree md (Aug 1, 2010)

Been tough the past coupe of years. I am working for about a third less on my jobs and doing less jobs. Things have been getting a little better lately as far as prices go.

Knock on wood I can say I have never been stiffed on a job since I have been in business on my own (94).


----------



## banshee67 (Aug 1, 2010)

i had to stalk a guy for $200 for over a month this past winter..he ignored every email, every voicemail the whole time.
then finally responded to an email, about a month later, said the check was in the mail, and that he sent it weeks ago,then went back into hiding, wouldnt answer the phone or anything. 2 weeks later almost 2 months after he said he was going to send it, the check arrives, postmarked 4-5 days prior, dont they realize they look like idiots when the envelope comes and the date proves they lied for a month?
oh yea.. this guy was/is a cop too.


----------



## chopperlot (Aug 2, 2010)

Did a job a bank,job was over $5k, bank took over 9 weeks to pay, i wish i could pay my morage that late. I have noted the smaller the custumer the better the payer. Bigger the clint the longer u wate for payment.


----------



## ihookem (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not a tree cutter but a carpenter and can say I'm getting payed every time but it is taking longer to get payed this past year. I waited 7 weeks for 200 bucks for some work I did for Briggs& Stratton. A company that big seems odd. Most 200 dollar jobs are on the spot paid. My generals are paying slower and so are my own but It's not too bad.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Aug 12, 2010)

treeman82 said:


> With the economy in the shape it's been in for the last couple of years, I was wondering how everybody is making out with getting paid. I'm not talking about getting jobs and being busy, but actually getting paid at the end of the jobs you do.
> 
> Last year I was able to get through with only losing money from 1 job, and it was my choice... single mother allegedly lost her job in the winter, so I reduced the bill by $200 or 50%. So far this year it's been pretty good, knock on wood.



i make nothing everything i bring in goes out on bills i do not have anything saved up and currently am in the stinking hole - 560.00 in the bank 

282.00 in overdraft fees


----------



## USMC0802 (Aug 12, 2010)

I cut up a downed tree that hit part of a guys awning/roof over his front porch to get it out of his yard for him. I was just going to take the wood since I'm not a service, but he insisted on paying me, too. I told the guy "No, it's not necessary" twice and he stuck cash in my hand the third time.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Sep 5, 2010)

BusyBee said:


> Despite the economy going downhill, I am glad that I still manage to land a few jobs. Doing just single job won't be enough to pay all the bills, so I am constantly looking for a second or a third job just to make ends meet. It isn't easy doing that but it is more difficult if there won't be enough money to pay the bills at the end of the month.
> 
> Lucky for me though that I have always been paid on time. :biggrinbounce2:



Alot of people are going to be on the streets living in cardboard boxes because they have no income coming in to pay mortgage bills etc. 

Now whose fault is it that there is no income


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 9, 2010)

I am involved in several businesses. Pay is ####ty in all of them. Good paying customers are now average, average paying customers require constant phone calls/reminders, and we are not working for the slow paying customers anymore. It was fine working for the slow paying customers before, we had the cash flow and profit margin to do this, not anymore. The general consensus I am getting, it is the trickle down. Most of the people we are working for, are not getting paid as quickly (if at all) from their funding sources.


----------



## Nelson2 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm not a sawyer or carpenter, but I do hire contractors to do quite a bit of work in the mill. As far as getting paid promptly, it's all in the terms. If you agree to a contract that's NET 30 or NET 60 with no discount, those terms mean you're not going to get paid until 30 or 60 days after the manager approves the invoice. Many vendors and contractors will work with the procurement department and set up a miniscule discount, like 2 % off the invoice if paid more quickly, like 10 days. What is miniscule to the vendor or contractor will get jumped on every time by procurement, who is trying to squeeze every dime they can.

This catches quite a few vendors off guard, and I get calls saying "Why haven't I been paid???"... It's all in the terms. For big ticket items, a quote might come in that has 40% down, 60% on delivery. I personally don't care who gets paid what and when, but procurement will call the vendor/contractor and tell them either flat out NO, or will convince the vendor/contractor to discount terms or a 30/45/60 day payment after invoicing. I was told this is because if a vendor/contractor can't afford to foot the bill for materials and labor, and have enough in the bank to support them until the terms are up, then the company does not want to do business with them. 

Don't blame the company for not getting paid for 6, 7, 8 weeks. A purchase order is a legal document. The vendor and the company both benefit from the agreements contained.


----------



## ronnyb (Dec 13, 2010)

Interesting topic. I own a tree service and am trying to track down a deadbeat for payment. Over the last 2 years I've had to put liens on 3 properties due to nonpayment, but this guy is different. He's failed to meet me 2 times to pay for a pruning job, and I think I'm going to try a different track with him. I have a large removal coming up not far from his rental property, and I'm supposed to meet him tommorrow for payment. If he doesn't show, I thinking of dumping everything from the removal in his drive and front yard, and pushing the chips and logs up tight to the garage doors and front door with the mini skid. I'm just tired of having to do paperwork/pay fees for a-holes that don't pay bills.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Dec 14, 2010)

best payday i will hear is when i hear my Jesus say to me enter in thy good and faithful servant 

that day is getting closer for me


----------



## yooper (Dec 14, 2010)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> best payday i will hear is when i hear my Jesus say to me enter in thy good and faithful servant
> 
> that day is getting closer for me



chances are you will wind up in hell for trying to steal donations for needy family's.


----------



## Ljute (Dec 14, 2010)

What's all this talk?


----------

